# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Тестик :)

## Irina

Требуется 7 секунд для того, чтобы еда попала изо рта в живот. Человеческие волосы могут выдержать 3 кг. Длина члена - это 3 длины большого пальца. Бедро такое же сильное, как и цемент. Женское сердце бьется чаще, чем мужское. Женщины мигают в 2 раза чаще, чем мужчины. Мы используем 300 мускул только для того, чтобы сохранить равновесие, когда мы стоим.





> Девушка прочла весь этот текст. Парень все еще смотрит на свой большой палец...  А что сделали вы? Вначале дочитали или всё же разобрались с большим пальцем?

----------


## Sanych

> Женщины мигают в 2 раза чаще, чем мужчины.


Наверное особенно когда мужчины рядом  Ну и на пальцы то ж глянул само собой пока читал

----------

